# Strut Tower Bar



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Granted that our cars are built pretty stiff as it its, but do think adding a FSTB or a RSTB would be of any benifit? And have any companies made one for our cars yet?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Granted that our cars are built pretty stiff as it its, but do think adding a FSTB or a RSTB would be of any benifit? And have any companies made one for our cars yet? *


We put one on my son`s Acura Integra and it made a lot of difference in rigidity. The bar is adjustable and the bolting pattern looks similiar to the Altima`s. It probably isn`t though.

It would be beneficial IMHO, if we continue to bolt on more hp


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm also wondering about clearance. I could see one coming out for the QR25 guys but real estate is hard to find with the VQ35.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I'm also wondering about clearance. I could see one coming out for the QR25 guys but real estate is hard to find with the VQ35. *


Excellent point. I would run a coat hanger across with some white out on it and then close the hood. That would give you some idea of what we are up against.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

If your car is lowered, the suspension geometry is changed enough to place added pressure on the towers. I think it could be a benificial addition.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *And have any companies made one for our cars yet? *


I've beean asking around about these to no avail. I want one. If you find them let me know.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

time for everyone to start sending emails. If you come across a company, send them an email and report back who you contacted.


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *time for everyone to start sending emails. If you come across a company, send them an email and report back who you contacted. *


 No report back if someone actually replies to your email.


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

I looked at the car again closely and I believe that it would not benefit from either a front or rear STB. The rear strut tower is just a shock mount, and the fronts are already tied in with the unibody only a few inches back from the strut towers.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Altimat said:


> *I looked at the car again closely and I believe that it would not benefit from either a front or rear STB. The rear strut tower is just a shock mount, and the fronts are already tied in with the unibody only a few inches back from the strut towers. *


Hey were you in my garage this morning? I did the same thing. Same conclusion...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh well, [sigh!] on to the next mod!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Altimat said:


> *I looked at the car again closely and I believe that it would not benefit from either a front or rear STB. The rear strut tower is just a shock mount, and the fronts are already tied in with the unibody only a few inches back from the strut towers. *


I was looking at the front bar on the 350Z this am. It is low riding and doesn`t interfer with the hood. Then again, maybe nothing more is needed on our Rides.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

One would fit for sure. The benefit of one doesn't seem to be there.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *One would fit for sure. The benefit of one doesn't seem to be there. *


EVen though this _might_ be the case. I'm going to develop one. stay tuned.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Is there a difference between space on 2.5 and 3.5?

Looking at my 2.5 its a tight fit, but its do-able.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *Is there a difference between space on 2.5 and 3.5?
> 
> Looking at my 2.5 its a tight fit, but its do-able. *


Yeh, know what ya mean, I had a girl friend like that once.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Yeh, know what ya mean, I had a girl friend like that once. *


Hey! this isn't Beat That Caption. That's in OT


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Yeh, know what ya mean, I had a girl friend like that once. *


HAHAHAHA


----------

